# Homemade cotton gauze wrap vs expensive woven wraps



## sosurreal09 (Nov 20, 2009)

I have several cotton gauze wraps which are sturdy and homemade. The heavier DD gets the more my shoulders hurt with her on my back. My wraps are just a long cloth of cotton gauze, nothing special, nothing sewn. Is a real woven wrap like a Storchenwiege really worth the money? Does it provide more support? I usually wear her in the Tibetan high back carry or the rushack(sp) carry. She only likes being up high enough to see over my shoulder and give me kisses. It seems to be killing my shoulders lately though.


----------



## TiffanyToo (Dec 8, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sosurreal09*
> 
> I have several cotton gauze wraps which are sturdy and homemade. The heavier DD gets the more my shoulders hurt with her on my back. My wraps are just a long cloth of cotton gauze, nothing special, nothing sewn. Is a real woven wrap like a Storchenwiege really worth the money? Does it provide more support? I usually wear her in the Tibetan high back carry or the rushack(sp) carry. She only likes being up high enough to see over my shoulder and give me kisses. It seems to be killing my shoulders lately though.


There are a number of German Style woven wraps (GSW) that will offer you cush and support.

Didymos, Storcheweige, Hoppediz, BBslen, Girasol, etc.

The value of a GSW is they retain their value and are a great investment.

To protect your investment makes sure to follow use and care directions.

A GSW will see you through a number of babies and prehaps grandbabies,

be used from newborn to toddlerhood and for some beyond that. A GSW retains a high resale value.

To learn more about GSW you can go to www.thebabywearer.com (TBW) there are forums exclusive to wrapping and wraps.

Vendor reviews as well as product reviews.

You can also find used wraps for sale on Craigs list, Ebay, diaperswappers, etc.

Do know that if that is the way you decide you must ask questions that help you buy a wrap that has been well cared for.
I would ask specific questions about linen, and wool.

Both can have issues if not cared for properly. Wool can felt and Linen not properly cared for can have creases that may incur integrity issues.

I would use the resources on TBW to help you should these fibers and need guidance on evaluating a wrap.

If you are concerned about making the investment google for local (near to you) babywearing groups.

Many offer wraps to try on and to lend.

HTH.


----------



## Mom2M (Sep 23, 2006)

Yes, a woven wrap is way better and IMO worth the money. I did have a DIY gauze wrap that I really liked when DD was little but it did the same thing when she got big, really dug into my shoulders and became uncomfortable.
There are lots of great wraps and not all of them are really expensive. I have to admit, when I bought my 1st wrap (besides my Moby), I was shocked by the price but wow, it was awesome.
I got a BBSlen for I think, $70 used on TBW. Some are crazy expensive because they are hard to find and some are expensive because of the material. I like wool, linen and bamboo but some of them and blends with those materials are a lot more expensive.
Most of mine are cotton and really feel great.
I don't think I will ever buy a new wrap (unless this certain, special one actually gets made, lol) because they are so much softer used and a lot less $$.


----------



## GoGoGirl (Oct 13, 2008)

Yes, a woven wrap is worth it! A million times over!!!! You're really paying for quality. Woven wraps are made of organic cotton, and they're woven specifically to carry babies. I had a homemade gauze wrap that felt fine until I tried a woven wrap and saw what I was missing. My gauze wrap wasn't soft at all, it was kind of stiff and rough...a broken in woven wrap feels buttery soft and floppy. My gauze wrap also dug into my shoulders, which means that it's not supportive. Woven wraps (well, most of them) feel cushy and squishy on your shoulders. They're just awesome. You can get a long wrap pretty easily on the different for sale boards for around $70, or maybe less if you're not picky about colors or stains.


----------



## kdabbler (Feb 19, 2006)

Yes, absolutely. I own both. My gauze was great for a quick carry on a summer's day, but my GSWs were the go to wraps for long trips or extra comfort.


----------

